# Any fun shows near Cheshire?



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

I am looking for fun/ novety dog shows anywhere in Cheshire or nearby.
Especially interested if any have some fun agility classes and possibly some have-a-go obedience.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

There is a companion show with oedigree and novelty classes at the vitage machinery rally in Eccleshall nex weekend 17th August judging starts at 2 pm. Don't know any other details but if you head for Eccleshall you should pick up signs for it. When we've been before we haven't had to pay to go in you just tell them you're there for the dog show. If the weatherstays night I may be there with either a greyhound and sme whippets or just some whippets.


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for that. Might give it a go. Been trying to find out more on internet but no joy as to what classes will be.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The last time we went they did pedigree classes puppy sporting non sporting and open then the usuall novelty classes best condition best cross bred best veteran waggy tail dog most like its owner and those sort of classes


----------

